# birthday gift for my mom from me (:



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

That's cute! I like it haha. Wish i had some drawing skills lol


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome. It's really cute. You have real talent. Whish I could draw like that.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

She will love it!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks guys!
Its pretty much done now, I just gotta get a new picture of it, now everyone that sees it wants me to do a drawing for them.. lol


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Here we go 

















I was in the bar last night, and my friend Lori wanted to see what I had gotten done on it, and as I was showing her, people were gathering around. they really like it. I even have a couple of people who are going to bring me photos to do for them. lol


----------



## Kinged (Apr 23, 2011)

That is beautiful! I wish i could draw like that. Im sure she will love it!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats great! I like it a lot! Im sure your mom will love it!! What a great gift!!


----------



## 101horse101 (Apr 24, 2011)

That's great! I also love the way you did the fence, lol


----------



## Lina82 (Oct 8, 2014)

you also could decorate it with some ribbons and your mothers name on it. Clothing labels and personalized ribbons


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

good composition. I like that the eye is the darkest thing. 

next time, get some better quality paper.


----------

